# I am the best 200lb+ Climber in the Country



## blazed (27 Nov 2014)

I am usually between 210lbs and 220lbs which obviously is not ideal for climbing. It's something I've specifically worked hard at and made good improvements. Whilst I have been able to take a number of KOM's from the cycling stickmen, what I found most interesting is when I sort via 200lb+ riders only on Strava there is never anybody anywhere near as fast as me. You are looking at the greatest 200lb+ climber in the country.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2014)

Good for you.


----------



## fossyant (27 Nov 2014)

Most people don't put their weight in Strava.


----------



## Crackle (27 Nov 2014)

fossyant said:


> Most people don't put their weight in Strava.


----------



## helston90 (27 Nov 2014)

I'm currently sitting at 210lbs but Strava doesn't know it and consider myself to be better than average -for my weight (or so my cycling buddies point out anyway).
There's only one way to find out- heavy person hill climb championship, no weight weenies allowed.


----------



## Glow worm (27 Nov 2014)

Phew! I've spent ages wondering who the best 200lb + climber in the country might be.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Nov 2014)

Riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Nov 2014)

A public service announcement (in case anyone else found this confusing):
200lb = 90.7kg = 14st 4lb

So I too am over 200lb. But I don't do Strava. I'm probably rubbish.


----------



## roadrash (27 Nov 2014)

why do you assume that every 200lb+ cyclist is on strava, or another question.... was your tongue firmly in your cheek when you made the post


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (27 Nov 2014)

Head up own ass would be closer


----------



## Venod (27 Nov 2014)

roadrash said:


> why do you assume that every 200lb+ cyclist is on strava, or another question.... was your tongue firmly in your cheek when you made the post



You have got to assume that as he is talking about Strava he meant the best in the country on Strava, or was your tongue firmly in your cheek when you made the post


----------



## totallyfixed (27 Nov 2014)

Wrong place, mods need to move this to the "anyone know any good jokes" thread. It did make me chuckle though.


----------



## roadrash (27 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> You have got to assume that as he is talking about Strava he meant the best in the country on Strava, or was your tongue firmly in your cheek when you made the post



short answer .... NO


----------



## Mugshot (27 Nov 2014)

Dogtrousers said:


> A public service announcement (in case anyone else found this confusing):
> 200lb = 90.7kg = 14st 4lb
> 
> So I too am over 200lb. But I don't do Strava. I'm probably rubbish.


Thank you!! At last some sense!!


----------



## Mugshot (27 Nov 2014)

This reminds me, I haven't seen @JasonHolder for a while.


----------



## ianrauk (27 Nov 2014)

Mugshot said:


> This reminds me, I haven't seen @JasonHolder for a while.




Probably stuck under a mountain of banana's.


----------



## Drago (27 Nov 2014)

200lbs? That's featherweight.

I reckon I'm the fastest 250lb+ climber on Strava who can also deadlift 600lbs. Hell, im a celeb!


----------



## BSRU (27 Nov 2014)

Many Strava KOM's are descents


----------



## Colin_P (27 Nov 2014)

It makes me laugh as the banding of the weight categories is quite tight and as follows;

124 lbs and under
125 to 149 lbs
150 to 164 lbs
165 to 179 lbs
180 to 199 lbs
200 lbs and over

200 lbs is not that heavy but if you are over it then Strava doesn't want to know you. I'm about 230 and that spans what would be two weight bands. I nominate Drago as he is mingling with those who could be three weight bands lower.

It is weight'ist I tell you!

Never mind, all of us heavyweights are all winners by simply being out there and cycling.

Besides the elite cyclist skelator look isn't for everyone.

I'm big boned I tell thee, big boned........ and have a slow metabolism.......... oh and am a bit fond of pies


----------



## nickyboy (27 Nov 2014)

And don't forget that the strava weight category that you occupy includes your bike weight too. eg I weigh 192 lbs but I am in the 200+ lbs category


----------



## Colin_P (27 Nov 2014)

Didn't know that.

I'm 260 to 280 then depending on what bike I'm riding.

They should extend the categories for us big'uns.


----------



## blazed (27 Nov 2014)

Afnug said:


> You have got to assume that as he is talking about Strava he meant the best in the country on Strava, or was your tongue firmly in your cheek when you made the post


No I meant the best in the country full stop.


----------



## G3CWI (27 Nov 2014)

blazed said:


> I am usually between 210lbs and 220lbs which obviously is not ideal for climbing. It's something I've specifically worked hard at and made good improvements. Whilst I have been able to take a number of KOM's from the cycling stickmen, what I found most interesting is when I sort via 200lb+ riders only on Strava there is never anybody anywhere near as fast as me. You are looking at the greatest 200lb+ climber in the country.



Eat even more pies and you could get to be the best in Europe.


----------



## blazed (27 Nov 2014)

G3CWI said:


> Eat even more pies and you could get to be the best in Europe.


I assume I am the best 200lb+ climber in Europe but I didn't want to say that and look like I was bragging.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (27 Nov 2014)

I'm 260+ or 290 with my bike..
I will proudly announce to the forum and the world

I'm as slow as sh1t


----------



## ayceejay (27 Nov 2014)

_No I meant the best in the country full stop._
What on earth is a_ country full stop_ is it more than a country mile and less than a country bumpkin ?


----------



## classic33 (27 Nov 2014)

ayceejay said:


> _No I meant the best in the country full stop._
> What on earth is a_ country full stop_ is it more than a country mile and less than a country bumpkin ?


Would that last part be coming or going though!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (27 Nov 2014)

BSRU said:


> Many Strava KOM's are descents


Got one of them: downhill, in a pedestrianized shopping area in town, rode it at 1am ... many months later I'm still QOM


----------



## KneesUp (27 Nov 2014)

I started school in the 1970s.

Can someone explain to me what a 'lb' is?


----------



## KneesUp (27 Nov 2014)

nickyboy said:


> And don't forget that the strava weight category that you occupy includes your bike weight too. eg I weigh 192 lbs but I am in the 200+ lbs category


I am also in the top category once on my bike, if I have the origami metal lock-thing in it's holder - and only 163lb of it is me. The people in the lightest category must be tiny, and have nice bikes.

(I converted it in google)


----------



## 400bhp (27 Nov 2014)

I am the best 73kg, 300w LT cyclist in the world. 

YOU FARKIN LOSERS


----------



## nickyboy (28 Nov 2014)

400bhp said:


> I am the best 73kg, 300w LT cyclist in the world.
> 
> YOU FARKIN LOSERS



I'll wait for you at the bottom of the hill you skinny minnie


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Got one of them: downhill, in a pedestrianized shopping area in town, rode it at 1am ... many months later I'm still QOM


Naughty girl.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Naughty girl.


Why? It's allowed to ride there.
Obviously to get a Strava trophy you'll need to ride it when the shops are shut, no pedestrians to slow you down.


----------



## stephec (28 Nov 2014)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Why? It's allowed to ride there.
> Obviously to get a Strava trophy you'll need to ride it when the shops are shut, no pedestrians to slow you down.



Cycling on pedestrian areas, didn't you have to keep swerving to avoid the drunks?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (28 Nov 2014)

stephec said:


> Cycling on pedestrian areas, didn't you have to keep swerving to avoid the drunks?


Nay, it was a Tuesday night, not a soul about


----------



## Moodyman (29 Nov 2014)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I'm as slow as sh1t



slow is the new fast my brother. rejoice.


----------



## Mugshot (29 Nov 2014)

KneesUp said:


> I started school in the 1970s.
> 
> Can someone explain to me what a 'lb' is?


"Local Bike" not generally associated with "Local Bike Shop"


----------



## Bobby Mhor (29 Nov 2014)

Moodyman said:


> slow is the new fast my brother. rejoice.


This poncy training on rollers? nah, a big tray of treacle for Bob


then I spread it on a loaf...no waste in the Mhor household..


----------



## jack smith (29 Nov 2014)

Do you not mean best at some of the climbs in your area on strava lol most cyclists dont have strave and if they do dont put weight in and im guessing you havent rode every hill in the country good going though! Im 225lbs and still get the odd kom on climbs and its bloody hard work


----------



## 4F (29 Dec 2015)

blazed said:


> I am usually between 210lbs and 220lbs which obviously is not ideal for climbing. It's something I've specifically worked hard at and made good improvements. Whilst I have been able to take a number of KOM's from the cycling stickmen, what I found most interesting is when I sort via 200lb+ riders only on Strava there is never anybody anywhere near as fast as me. You are looking at the greatest 200lb+ climber in the country.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

Try being 260 and doing anything remotely athletic, other than lifting big weight.


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2015)

Try losing some weight, it is good fun not having to carry it around all day.


----------



## vickster (29 Dec 2015)

screenman said:


> Try losing some weight, it is good fun not having to carry it around all day.


I reckon it keeps Drago big and strong though


----------



## screenman (29 Dec 2015)

vickster said:


> I reckon it keeps Drago big and strong though



I missed the smiley out, going back now.


----------



## Drago (29 Dec 2015)

I like lifting big pies. I mean weights.


----------



## jefmcg (29 Dec 2015)

I'm I the only one that imagines Drago speaks about himself in the 3rd person, only using the present tense?

Eg.

_Drago strong. Drago lift big weight. Drago eat many pies. Drago is sad; Drago cry._


----------



## Stephenite (29 Dec 2015)

jefmcg said:


> I'm I the only one that imagines Drago speaks about himself in the 3rd person, only using the present tense?
> 
> Eg.
> 
> _Drago strong. Drago lift big weight. Drago eat many pies. Drago is sad; Drago cry._


_Ivan _Drago maybe. But our Drago is cuddly


----------



## Stephenite (30 Dec 2015)

But I see the Torch and Pitchfork Brigade have followed @blazed here. And to other threads he has started. Shameful.


----------



## TheDoctor (30 Dec 2015)

Post like a tool, get flamed like a tool.
Easy answer. Don't be a tool!


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2015)

Me and Drago going for a bike ride. We are the best because we look GOOD !


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2015)

I remember hat photo. I stood up and the bike stood up with me, wedged in my bum crack.


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2015)

Yeh, it was like a giant dagnut. Oh how we laughed.


----------



## Drago (30 Dec 2015)

We didn't laugh when you got your piles caught in the rear sprocket!


----------



## Colin_P (30 Dec 2015)

No, that required a crane and flatbed lorry for the trip to hospital.

I told them I was one of the best climbers but they insisted that the crane was used to get me on the lorry for "elf & safety" reasons.


----------



## montage (6 Jan 2016)

Dogtrousers said:


> A public service announcement (in case anyone else found this confusing):
> 200lb = 90.7kg = 14st 4lb
> 
> So I too am over 200lb. But I don't do Strava. I'm probably rubbish.



Wiggins isn't far off that weight at the moment.

Wiggins vs Blazed hmmm


----------



## blazed (6 Jan 2016)

montage said:


> Wiggins isn't far off that weight at the moment.
> 
> Wiggins vs Blazed hmmm


200+. My actual weight is 15st, Wiggins has bulked up and he is now 13 stone.

I guarantee one thing, if me and Wiggins swapped weights I would beat him on any hilly course or segment.


----------



## montage (6 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> 200+. My actual weight is 15st, Wiggins has bulked up and he is now 13 stone.
> 
> I guarantee one thing, if me and Wiggins swapped weights I would beat him on any hilly course or segment.



only if you are on a nimbus 2000


----------



## Citius (6 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I guarantee one thing, if me and Wiggins swapped weights I would beat him on any hilly course or segment.



I love it when people make claims about their ability that they are completely unable to substantiate..it's what the internet was designed for...


----------



## martint235 (6 Jan 2016)

15st?? Lightweight.


----------



## subaqua (6 Jan 2016)

Last time I was 14 stone I was 14 . 

What would weight be if you hadn't used just eat ?


----------



## hopless500 (6 Jan 2016)

montage said:


> only if you are on a nimbus 2000


----------



## Joshua Plumtree (7 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I love it when people make claims about their ability that they are completely unable to substantiate..it's what the internet was designed for...



Reminds me of a Goodies sketch from a very long time age.
Something along the lines of:

"I could've been a professional cyclist, you know. If only I'd had the stamina, the puff...and the bike, for that matter."


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

The best 200lbs climber in the country, eh?

Maybe I should put on 25lbs or so, just to knock you off the perch.

Or I could just go back to my pre-Christmas fighting weight and allow you to wave my arse goodbye up any Hill you care to mention. And I'm more of a "puncheur" than a grimp.

"Best 200lbs climber in the country"... Sounds a bit like "highest p1sser up the wall called Nigel in the 35-45 age bracket after six shandies" to me. But a bit less illustrious.


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

I put in a time of 17Mins 5 secs on the E2/10 out and back course in Cambridgeshire.




















And so what if it was on my moped


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> The best 200lbs climber in the country, eh?
> 
> Maybe I should put on 25lbs or so, just to knock you off the perch.
> 
> ...


I'm 210 but in the process of losing a stone. I'll maintain my power and with an extra 14lbs shreded, Jesus it doesn't bare thinking about.

If you live in London or Hertfordshire you're welcome to challenge me at any hill, I'll end you.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

Whay-hey!!!

Thing is, it'll never happen, and you know it. Anyone weighing 160-165 will drop anyone weighing 200-210 up anything > 10%, assuming bikes are of similar weight and gearing. It's the laws of physics and biology.

Unless, of course, Mr. 200lbs is assisting himself chemically.


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm 210 but in the process of losing a stone. I'll maintain my power and with an extra 14lbs shreded, Jesus it doesn't bare thinking about.
> 
> If you live in London or Hertfordshire you're welcome to challenge me at any hill, I'll end you.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Whay-hey!!!
> 
> Thing is, it'll never happen, and you know it. Anyone weighing 160-165 will drop anyone weighing 200-210 up anything > 10%, assuming bikes are of similar weight and gearing. It's the laws of physics and biology.
> 
> Unless, of course, Mr. 200lbs is assisting himself chemically.



I just think my power numbers are so far beyond what those 160lb guys can produce my watt/kg will still be superior.


----------



## Mo1959 (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Have you ever entered a hill climb with published results?


Not sure it counts if he was using stabilisers


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I just think my power numbers are so far beyond what those 160lb guys can produce my watt/kg will still be superior.


Ok, do us a favour, then.

There's a Strava segment up Sundridge Hill, from Pilgrim's Lane toward Knockholt, on the North Downs in Kent. Pop down there, go up that, and post your numbers.

Then we'll have a look, shall we?


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> You can laugh but he could save an ounce or two if he lopped his off. The accrul of marginal gains.



yeah my commute got quicker after i cleaned the 2 ounces of filth off the bike at Christmas


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Ok, do us a favour, then.
> 
> There's a Strava segment up Sundridge Hill, from Pilgrim's Lane toward Knockholt, on the North Downs in Kent. Pop down there, go up that, and post your numbers.
> 
> Then we'll have a look, shall we?


 
+1


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Have you ever entered a hill climb with published results?


Yes everyday on Strava.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Now consider the further gain if you had a shave.


And a sh1te... Jesus, it doesn't bear thinking about.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

Mo1959 said:


> Not sure it counts if he was using stabilisers


Maybe he's a very quick walker?


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Yes everyday on Strava.



Can we per chance see a link?


----------



## Hacienda71 (8 Jan 2016)

I really want to see his Strava stats


123456789 said:


> Can we per chance see a link?


Bet he won't


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

Blazed is right about now loading the strava app on his phone and getting into his car.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> Can we per chance see a link?


I'm going to do better than that. I am organising a hill challenge for the spring, which will take place in the Chilterns. Close enough for anyone who lives anywhere notable to reach. 

It will be a chance for all the cc members who talk the talk to prove they can walk the walk.


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Yes everyday on Strava.



Here you go....mine
https://www.strava.com/athletes/397165

In the top weight category, reasonable climber for weight. Best VAM on a categorised climb is about 1100....not particularly great but not a disaster. Mid table or slightly better on most of the well known Peak District climbs

Your turn


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm going to do better than that. I am organising a hill challenge for the spring, which will take place in the Chilterns. Close enough for anyone who lives anywhere notable to reach.
> 
> It will be a chance for all the cc members who talk the talk to prove they can walk the walk.


Whay-hey, redux!

I'll tell my father in law, he'd like that. 70, he is. Best climber in South Bucks, apparently.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2016)

nickyboy said:


> Here you go....mine
> https://www.strava.com/athletes/397165
> 
> In the top weight category, reasonable climber for weight. Best VAM on a categorised climb is about 1100....not particularly great but not a disaster. Mid table or slightly better on most of the well known Peak District climbs
> ...


Don't hold your breath.


----------



## MontyVeda (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm going to do better than that. I am organising a hill challenge for the spring, which will take place in the Chilterns. Close enough for anyone who lives anywhere notable to reach.
> 
> It will be a chance for all the cc members who talk the talk to *prove they can walk the walk*.


what is this challenge, pushing your bike up a hill?


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

Quite a few places left for this, if you fancy it?

http://www.hell.gb.com


----------



## Saluki (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm going to do better than that. I am organising a hill challenge for the spring, which will take place in the Chilterns. Close enough for anyone who lives anywhere notable to reach.
> 
> It will be a chance for all the cc members who talk the talk to prove they can walk the walk.


Ride the ride, you mean. We can ALL walk up the hills


----------



## Jimidh (8 Jan 2016)

The simple thing about this thread if you are as good as you think you are and come on boasting about it then sound like a bit of a prick.

If you are not as good as you say and come on boasting about it then you are a bit of a prick.

The really good riders i ride with are very modest about how good they are which lends them a certain respect. Maybe a lesson to be learnt?


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jan 2016)

I've yet to see prove tbh


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

Thread of the year....and it's only January 8th....


----------



## Col5632 (8 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> The simple thing about this thread if you are as good as you think you are and come on boasting about it then sound like a bit of a prick.
> 
> If you are not as good as you say and come on boasting about it then you are a bit of a prick.
> 
> The really good riders i ride with are very modest about how good they are which lends them a certain respect. Maybe a lesson to be learnt?



If he was as good as he says he is he would have posted up his results at the start, can't work out if he is doing it to be a troll or really thinks he is the best


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Careful there, you don't want to be making extravagant claims you can't back up.




why not, it seems to be the SOP for this thread and the OP . 

Oh BTW I am currently clean shaven ( on the face) so that may have had an effect on my speed. 

i may have to regrow it now the cold weather is coming. for that Pantani look ( he was a good climber apparently)


----------



## subaqua (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Which is why @Citius doesn't want to be taking on the expert at it.



that is one thing the OP is KOM at !


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Jimidh said:


> The really good riders i ride with are very modest about how good they are which lends them a certain respect. Maybe a lesson to be learnt?



No lesson to be learnt. Modesty gets you know where. All the memorable sportsmen throughout history, how many of them were modest? 



Citius said:


> Thread of the year....and it's only January 8th....



This thread is from 2014.


----------



## Jimidh (8 Jan 2016)

Memorable sportsman - that will you then - aye right!!!


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> This thread is from 2014.



So not only are you the best climber you also have thread of the year for two consecutive years to add !


----------



## 123456789 (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Quite a few places left for this, if you fancy it?
> 
> http://www.hell.gb.com


 
In all seriousness that does look pretty good and not too far a drive for me either ...mmmm


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> No lesson to be learnt. Modesty gets you know where. All the memorable sportsmen throughout history, how many of them were memorable?.



Yeah, but they were, erm.... Memorable.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

123456789 said:


> In all seriousness that does look pretty good and not too far a drive for me either ...mmmm


It's down the road from me. I really fancied it before Christmas.

Not so sure now


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Yeah, but they were, erm.... Memorable.



and talented.

Blazed just talks the talk.


----------



## outlash (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> This thread is from 2014.



So it's been thread of the year for three years. That's quite a feat. 

Post up your Strava profile or shut the fark up fatty.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

outlash said:


> Post up your Strava profile or shut the fark up fatty.



Better still - post a link to your BC points ranking...


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I just think my power numbers are so far beyond what those 160lb guys can produce my watt/kg will still be superior.


This shows just how much you don't know, watt/kg is a useless measure when climbing hills. My better half would severely embarrass you on anything over 8% and longer than 1km and she weighs half what you do. Up for the challenge? Might even join the party myself.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> *This shows just how much you don't know, watt/kg is a useless measure when climbing hills*. My better half would severely embarrass you on anything over 8% and longer than 1km and she weighs half what you do. Up for the challenge? Might even join the party myself.



I just spat my energy gel all over the keyboard reading that. Thanks for the laugh!


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

I reckon I've got the hairiest bum on Strava (180lb class). 

Competition could be stiffer as I drop back down the weights, though, that's where most of the women are.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I just spat my energy gel all over the keyboard reading that. Thanks for the laugh!


Energy gel while sat on your arse at a keyboard?

No wonder you're 210.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I just spat my energy gel all over the keyboard reading that. Thanks for the laugh!



Come on fella - link to either your BC ranking or your CTT results page. I know we won't get it because you're just bullshitting, but you've been asked several times already and have managed to side-step every time. You'll probably do the same with this one.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

People are quick to jump on me but nobody has anything to say about totallyfixed's ridiculous watt/kg statement?


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> People are quick to jump on me but nobody has anything to say about totallyfixed's ridiculous watt/kg statement?



Explain how you would see it differently then. And after that, reply to my earlier post, which you managed to ignore yet again.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Explain how you would see it differently then. And after that, reply to my earlier post, which you managed to ignore yet again.



Chill. Nobody likes a bossy Betty.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> Nor a boastful Bertie Blazer


Sssssh... Don't diss The Eagle of Tring...


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

Useless was probably a too simplistic term, let's say highly inaccurate. Going by your definition people that weigh the same as you would be winning hill climbs, guess what, they aren't. Watts/kg is a useful measure on the flat, not so good when gravity is thrown into the equation. Are you up for the challenge against a weedy little woman or are you afraid?


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Useless was probably a too simplistic term, let's say highly inaccurate. Going by your definition people that weigh the same as you would be winning hill climbs, guess what, they aren't. Watts/kg is a useful measure on the flat, not so good when gravity is thrown into the equation. Are you up for the challenge against a weedy little woman or are you afraid?



Does she ride fixies as well?

If so, he's toast.


----------



## pauldavid (8 Jan 2016)

User said:


> You can laugh but he could save an ounce or two if he lopped his off. The accrul of marginal gains.




Maybe if blazed just chopped the one off his head?


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Does she ride fixies as well?
> 
> If so, he's toast.


She does, ask @potsy.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> She does, ask @potsy.


Don't bring me into this nonsense


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

But this is the whole point, to prove it is nonsense.


----------



## outlash (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> People are quick to jump on me but nobody has anything to say about totallyfixed's ridiculous watt/kg statement?



Possibly because you talk plenty yet shown no proof whatsoever of your 'prowess', and that's probably the worst attempt at deflection. 2/10, must try harder. 

If no BC or CTT proof. Strava, or it didn't happen is the appropriate phrase I think.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2016)

Guys, it's all a wind up, c'mon!
Imagine a competitive amateur cyclist not wanting to disclose his/her Strava?
Even me, like I get a QMO just because I'm the only woman that rode the segment, I'd be flaunting the link on here


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Useless was probably a too simplistic term, let's say highly inaccurate. Going by your definition people that weigh the same as you would be winning hill climbs, guess what, they aren't. Watts/kg is a useful measure on the flat, not so good when gravity is thrown into the equation. Are you up for the challenge against a weedy little woman or are you afraid?


Weight is largely irrelevant on the flat so no, watts per kg is not important. It is important on the climbs, the person who produces the highest power output in relation to their bodyweight (watts/kg) wins, it is that simple.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> She does, ask @potsy.


Well, I'm looking forward to the "Blazed Chilterns Climbing Classic" then, if it's mid April I'm hoping to be at or about 160lbs by then. I quite fancy another blat *ahem* up Britwell Hill and the like.

Will Mrs. TF offer me a jelly baby as she flies past?


----------



## Spinney (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> Well, I'm looking forward to the "Blazed Chilterns Climbing Classic" then, if it's mid April I'm hoping to be at or about 160lbs by then. I quite fancy another blat *ahem* up Britwell Hill and the like.


Ah, but when you win, it will be because you weigh less than him. He's the best 200 lb climber, remember, not the best 160 lb climber!


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Guys, it's all a wind up, c'mon!
> Imagine a competitive amateur cyclist not wanting to disclose his/her Strava?
> Even me, like I get a QMO just because I'm the only woman that rode the segment, I'd be flaunting the link on here


Sorry Pat, that would include us as well, we haven't got the slightest interest in Strava.


----------



## potsy (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> But this is the whole point, to prove it is nonsense.


I once saw dr_pink walking up a hill, she ain't all that


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Chill. Nobody likes a bossy Betty.



Or a troll.


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

potsy said:


> I once saw dr_pink walking up a hill, she ain't all that


Yup, that's how useless she is.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> Ah, but when you win, it will be because you weigh less than him. He's the best 200 lb climber, remember, not the best 160 lb climber!


I won't win, I'd be in the middle rank, laughing through gritted teeth as Mrs. TF destroys us.

I have serious respect for anyone tackling big steep climbs on a fixie, with or without a check shirt, daft beard and ankle-spanking kecks.

@totallyfixed - as a matter of interest, what ratio(s) do you and your Mrs. use?


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> the person who produces the highest power output in relation to their bodyweight (watts/kg) wins, it is that simple



Actually, it isn't. The person who sustains the highest average power (in relation to their overall weight) over the distance of the event is usually the winner. Peak power is over-rated. Yours is an easy mistake to make if you are using google as your source.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

Still waiting for those links, by the way.


----------



## outlash (8 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Actually, it isn't. The person who sustains the highest average power (in relation to their overall weight) over the distance of the event is usually the winner. Peak power is over-rated. Yours is an easy mistake to make if you are using google as your source.



And eating gels at the keyboard....


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Actually, it isn't. The person who sustains the highest average power (in relation to their overall weight) over the distance of the event is usually the winner. Peak power is over-rated. Yours is an easy mistake to make if you are using google as your source.


You're wrong.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> You're wrong.



If you think that - then you're going to have to explain why.


----------



## blazed (8 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> If you think that - then you're going to have to explain why.


My grandfathet always used to say to me "if you argue with an idiot, there are two idiots". I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (8 Jan 2016)

I'm supposed to be staying objective but the thought of Blazed vs Dr_Pink somewhere like Mow Cop made me


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> My grandfathet always used to say to me "if you argue with an idiot, there are two idiots". I'll leave it at that.



What are you achieving from this? You can't answer any of my questions and avoid the issue by calling me names. That's hardly the way forward.


----------



## Spinney (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I won't win, I'd be in the middle rank, laughing through gritted teeth as Mrs. TF destroys us.
> 
> I have serious respect for anyone tackling big steep climbs on a fixie, with or without a check shirt, daft beard and ankle-spanking kecks.
> 
> @totallyfixed - as a matter of interest, what ratio(s) do you and your Mrs. use?


OK, when you beat blazed...


----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Sorry Pat, that would include us as well, we haven't got the slightest interest in Strava.


Aye, but you must keep records in another manner, otherwise how could @dr_pink check her times?
If there's no Strava I would believe you, like I believe (all of us do, I suppose) folks like @Rickshaw Phil that post times without being on Strava.
But the OP says he's the best in his category on Strava.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

So, where were we?

Oh yes. Blazed didn't respond to anyone's request for links and hasn't explained his views on peak vs average power.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

Spinney said:


> OK, when you beat blazed...


There's some proper hills round there... Watlington... Chinnor... Bledlow Ridge... Would I be able to live with all those man-mountain "serious" cyclists?


----------



## outlash (8 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> My grandfathet always used to say to me "if you argue with an idiot, there are two idiots". I'll leave it at that.



But I'll wager your Grandfathet also said 'Don't write cheques with your mouth that your backside can't cash'. But hey, let's not leave it at that, I'm sure in a field of 1, you're one of the best.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

What is a 'grandfathet' anyway?


----------



## outlash (8 Jan 2016)

Related to his Grandmothet maybe?


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> I'm supposed to be staying objective but the thought of Blazed vs Dr_Pink somewhere like Mow Cop made me


To be fair she only won it once. Her best result was probably the 9.1 mile Shap Hill Climb in Cumbria which she won with an average speed of 17.2mph, this the day after doing @ColinJ 's very hilly forum ride.



Dec66 said:


> I won't win, I'd be in the middle rank, laughing through gritted teeth as Mrs. TF destroys us.
> 
> I have serious respect for anyone tackling big steep climbs on a fixie, with or without a check shirt, daft beard and ankle-spanking kecks.
> 
> @totallyfixed - as a matter of interest, what ratio(s) do you and your Mrs. use?



On our fixed? Not exactly flat around here so I ride 75" and dr_pink 70". She doesn't race hill climbs on fixed [yet] but we do train on them in the lumpy stuff, her fixed is old and really heavy.


----------



## Citius (8 Jan 2016)

We seem to have lost our amusing, performing sock puppet...


----------



## nickyboy (8 Jan 2016)

I've got to say, @blazed is already a shoo-in for best trolling of 2016 award. It's an underrated skill


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> What is a 'grandfathet' anyway?



Grand fat head.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jan 2016)

Saluki said:


> Ride the ride, you mean. We can ALL walk up the hills



some of us struggle with that


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

> On our fixed? Not exactly flat around here so I ride 75" and dr_pink 70". She doesn't race hill climbs on fixed [yet] but we do train on them in the lumpy stuff, her fixed is old and really heavy.



I'm rubbish on working out gears in inches, what's that in teeth?


----------



## totallyfixed (8 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> I'm rubbish on working out gears in inches, what's that in teeth?


47x17 and 44x17.


----------



## Dec66 (8 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> 47x17 and 44x17.


So, roughly the same as 50x18 and 50x19 respectively?

Wow, hats off.


----------



## totallyfixed (9 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> So, roughly the same as 50x18 and 50x19 respectively?
> 
> Wow, hats off.


Just so. Would that be the West Wickham near Cambridge or South London?


----------



## Dec66 (9 Jan 2016)

totallyfixed said:


> Just so. Would that be the West Wickham near Cambridge or South London?


The latter, nestling as it does in the miles of dull suburbia twixt Bromley and Croydon, death's waiting room, and a portal to the North Downs of Kent (and all those lovely, lovely hills).


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> So, where were we?
> 
> Oh yes. Blazed didn't respond to anyone's request for links and hasn't explained his views on peak vs average power.


You asked for British cycling ranking etc, I don't have that. Why would I need it? Rather can competing against a small group at amateur races, I compete against 1000's, sometimes 10,000's on Strava segments. Like I said, I am organising an event in spring, not that I need to but all will be proven then.


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> You asked for British cycling ranking etc, I don't have that. Why would I need it? Rather can competing against a small group at amateur races, I compete against 1000's, sometimes 10,000's on Strava segments. Like I said, I am organising an event in spring, not that I need to but I all will be proven then.



Once again - top trolling.

So you've never pinned a number on - and you rate your ability on Strava segments, where nobody knows how fast anyone else is going, or how hard anyone else is trying anyway? You think that's better than actually racing in an actual race - where the actual objective is to actually beat people - in actual, real time? That's given me my first actual laugh of the day


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> That's given me my first actual laugh of the day




Won't be the last, either.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Once again - top trolling.
> 
> So you've never pinned a number on - and you rate your ability on Strava segments, where nobody knows how fast anyone else is going, or how hard anyone else is trying anyway? You think that's better than actually racing in an actual race - where the actual objective is to actually beat people - in actual, real time? That's given me my first actual laugh of the day


When you're the best 200lb+ climber the minor details don't matter eh


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Once again - top trolling.
> 
> So you've never pinned a number on - and you rate your ability on Strava segments, where nobody knows how fast anyone else is going, or how hard anyone else is trying anyway? You think that's better than actually racing in an actual race - where the actual objective is to actually beat people - in actual, real time? That's given me my first actual laugh of the day


What makes a good rider is his training not where he competes. My training is top notch as is my dedication to increasing performance. Whilst I don't compete in amateur that doesn't mean I wouldn't win them if I did. You would say Usain Bolt is the fastest person in the world, but for all we know there is someone living away from modern civilization who can run a lot faster. Just because he is not at the Olympics does not change that.

And for the record I'm actually going to start TT'ing in the Spring, does that count?


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Like I said, I am organising an event in spring, not that I need to but all will be proven then.



I would love to do this, but why should I risk getting in my car and driving 250 miles to Hertfordshire to an event that I know you will not show up for?


----------



## Nigel-YZ1 (9 Jan 2016)

I'm the best 200lb climber on the segment in my back garden 

...I'm really good at the tricky bit round the shed!


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> What makes a good rider is his training not where he competes



A good rider is only a good rider when he is proven to be a good rider. Ergo - you are not a good rider.



blazed said:


> And foor the record I'm actually going to start TT'ing in the Spring, does that count?



Only if you actually do it - and we can see the results.


----------



## Dec66 (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> Once again - top trolling.
> 
> So you've never pinned a number on - and you rate your ability on Strava segments, where nobody knows how fast anyone else is going, or how hard anyone else is trying anyway? You think that's better than actually racing in an actual race - where the actual objective is to actually beat people - in actual, real time? That's given me my first actual laugh of the day


All that effort that Froome, Nibali, Quintana, Wiggins and the like put in to win those tours... When all they had to do was blat around a few Strava segments to show how good they were.

They'll be feeling kinda miffed if they read this.


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> My training is top notch as is my dedication to increasing performance



Presumably you must be around 6ft 7in or taller. Because if you ain't - at 200lbs - it means you are sh1t at training as well.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Citius said:


> I would love to do this, but why should I risk getting in my car and driving 250 miles to Hertfordshire to an event that I know you will not show up for?


It will actually be Buckinghamshire, not decided on the hill yet but probably kop hill in Prince's risborough. You'll see nearer the time that it is a serious thing.


----------



## Dec66 (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> It will actually be Buckinghamshire, not decided on the hill yet but probably kop hill in Prince's risborough. You'll see nearer the time that it is a serious thing.


And you'll be on a Yamaha, yes?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> It will actually be Buckinghamshire, not decided on the hill yet but probably kop hill in Prince's risborough. You'll see nearer the time that it is a serious thing.


Cool what's your pb?


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> And you'll be on a Yamaha, yes?


Wouldn't be the first time someone thought my bicycle was motored.


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> It will actually be Buckinghamshire, not decided on the hill yet but probably kop hill in Prince's risborough. You'll see nearer the time that it is a serious thing.



Cool - I used to train in that area. You were probably still playing golf back then....


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Cool what's your pb?


It's a long time since I cycled up kop hill, my time will be a lot better now. But my time then was still extraordinary for 210lbs. My target for spring is 196lbs and some/all of you are going to have egg on your face.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2016)

Right, Mod hat on now: @blazed, if you are going to continue winding up the other members with claims about how brilliant you are but refusing to back them up I am going to have to lock this thread.

Are you or are you not going to allow anyone to see times from at least one Strava segment?


----------



## MontyVeda (9 Jan 2016)

I always ride alone and no one, not no one beats me up a hill, or down the other side... that means I'm the bestest best of the lot. 
I am unbeaten!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> It's a long time since I cycled up kop hill, my time will be a lot better now. But my time then was still extraordinary for 210lbs. My target for spring is 196lbs and some/all of you are going to have egg on your face.


Ok what was your time then?


----------



## Dec66 (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> Wouldn't be the first time someone thought my bicycle was motored.


Good. 

Well, I just hope you're at least 6' 10" at that weight, because if you're not, all you'll be generating after the first 200 yards with your impressive wattage per kilo is wheelspin.


----------



## Citius (9 Jan 2016)

Dec66 said:


> And you'll be on a Yamaha, yes?



He'll be on his Boardman Hybrid Pro.


----------



## Dec66 (9 Jan 2016)

With brick-filled panniers, no doubt.


----------



## blazed (9 Jan 2016)

Rickshaw Phil said:


> Right, Mod hat on now: @blazed, if you are going to continue winding up the other members with claims about how brilliant you are but refusing to back them up I am going to have to lock this thread.
> 
> Are you or are you not going to allow anyone to see times from at least one Strava segment?



I'm going to make a separate anonymous Strava account for these purposes in the future. So for now sure lock the thread, revel in the oppression.


----------



## Dayvo (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> You'll see nearer the time that it is a serious thing.



We don't doubt that _it is_ a serious thing. _You_, on the other hand...


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (9 Jan 2016)

blazed said:


> I'm going to make a separate anonymous Strava account for these purposes in the future.* So for now sure lock the thread, revel in the oppression*.



Thankyou, I shall. Mwahahaha.

Thread closed. Nothing more to see here.


----------

